# Where can i buy...........



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

A ferplast Duna Multy Maxi?

The only one in the uk i have found was £90!

I like it because its 99cm long X 51cm wide X 36xm high - 

its a fairly simple cage which means i can pretty much fill it to my own specs, there are only the top bars which if i am canny with toy placement the hamster wont be able to get at to chew. 

I dont mind any other alternative suggestions, but i would like to keep with the same basic style, i like the design of the cage, with the plastic sides and the small spaced bars on top.

I havent got my daughters new hamster yet, but a litter of pups have just been born with a local breeder so she is going to let us choose on of these.

Thanks

xx


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Have you looked at the gabber rex i think its similar - except it has a little platform/house built in - although I don't know where you would get it from!

Is this the cage you're after:

Welcome at Casper petstore

if so then its around 66 pounds on that site I think I'm not sure if that includes postage though


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

yes thats the cage, ive asked them for a quote on postage and its another 29E euros for postage 


I've not heard of the gabber rex?


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> yes thats the cage, ive asked them for a quote on postage and its another 29E euros for postage
> 
> I've not heard of the gabber rex?


Its a good cage, sorry to dishearten you but i heard they dont sell them in the UK anymore and its quite hard to get hold of ... But you would have to look that up. But also I heard it was a fantasic cage. Try typing it into Google...
Good luck 

xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

they have gabber rex cages on ebay sometimes though they are not always listed as such because people dont always know what cages they have


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> yes thats the cage, ive asked them for a quote on postage and its another 29E euros for postage
> 
> I've not heard of the gabber rex?


Some people on here have it... But I can't remember who now!!

It looks like this:










So I don't know if you'd like it or not as it has the little built in bit... you might be able to take it out though?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Some people on here have it... But I can't remember who now!!
> 
> It looks like this:
> 
> ...


yes, you can remove it


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

Thats fabulous!

Is it similar size to the multy maxi?


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

i have a mini duna and a duna fun which are quite similar in design although more suited to dwarf hammies. 

are you getting a dwarf or syrian ???


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

Syrian

Which is why i want the Duna multy maxi


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

ahhhhh yeh the ones i have wouldnt suit then.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have 2 Duna Fun cages stuck together for one of my Syrian's as the Maxi's are so hard to find! She's happy in them...









There's also the Ferplast Multy - great Syrian size - Cages : Ferplast Duna 'Multy' Guinea Pig and Rabbit Cage + FREE DELIVERY : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online

If you want 99cm, the ZooZone 2 is that size, but you will need to mesh the top as a Syrian can squeeze through the bars. Buy Hagen Zoozone 2 Critter Pen Other Small Animal Homes

The Savic Cambridge is a good Syrian cage too - Savic Cambridge Navy Blue Hamster Cage 62x36x43cm by: Savic - Amazing

IMAC Fantasy - http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/foxxy-cleopatra-albums-waffles-diaries-picture9462-new-cage.jpg

I have A Cambridge, Gabber Rex, IMAC Fantasy and the Duna Fun's I posted.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Gabber rex on ebay

hamster cage and equipment on eBay (end time 28-Aug-09 10:25:21 BST)


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Gabber rex on ebay
> 
> hamster cage and equipment on eBay (end time 28-Aug-09 10:25:21 BST)


Sorry, thats not a gabber Rex. Thats a Gabber Lux, its quite a bit shorter than a Rex, but I did have a Syrian live quite happily in one many years ago. It is 58cm compared to the Rex which is 72cm.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> Sorry, thats not a gabber Rex. Thats a Gabber Lux, its quite a bit shorter than a Rex, but I did have a Syrian live quite happily in one many years ago. It is 58cm compared to the Rex which is 72cm.


hehe ok thanks :blushing:


----------

